# Possible Halloween Costume



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

That sounds like a good idea for a Halloween custume. Sammi will definitely get lots of attention. Please post pics if u decide to go with it.


----------



## Bunny (Jun 14, 2012)

I have no answer for you on the color, but yay Redskins! Their qb is RG3, who is from my alma mater!

Cookie is kind of dark cream/apricot, so I don't know if color would work on her. I love these cut and dyed dogs! It's just hair!


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

A plus for the groomer too, that haircut doesn't look too hard to do.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

LOL How funny! Please post a pic if you decide to do that. 
I have no idea how long it would take to grow out.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Redskins colors are very close to Christmas colors anyway.......burgandy, gold, and white. Growing them out should not be much of a problem to convert to the holidays if they still show.


----------



## paisley pup (Jul 12, 2012)

They have chalk now that stays in till bath but that's the most I know bout it.I have not tried them


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

*Option 2*

I might go with this, and just chalk her ears and tail, what color I don't know.

Costume option 2 by ladykej, on Flickr​


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

That's a good thought, pp. Blend Football season into Xmas. I think the NFL does that all by itself!  lol

IMO, the costume and colours would be waaaaay easier for a first time dress-up. If it works well maybe try the clip the next time.


----------

